
E. coli bacteria engineered to eat carbon dioxide - grzm
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-03679-x
======
phaemon
Now that is very much the start of a disaster movie!

~~~
Nasrudith
Isn't that essentially just plants with an extra step? Or well worse than
plants given it depends upon formate as an energy source.

